# Developed my first roll of film, but with some problems



## hughesdih (Oct 15, 2007)

I developed two rolls of B&W film. They came out fine except the film had splotches of what looks like undeveloped film. Everything else looks great except for the few areas with splotches. I was thinking maybe i didn't roll it into the reel correctly. I'm not sure how to prevent it from happening again. I'm very new to all of this and any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Steph (Oct 15, 2007)

You are probably right. It is likely that you didn't put the film on the reel properly. When I learnt to load a film on a reel, I wasted a film to practice a lot in daylight, then in the dark and then in a changing bag. Now I very rarely get it wrong.


----------



## itsanaddiction (Dec 19, 2007)

so all i did this semester was darkroom and having to roll my own film. you need to do it in the daytime several times, then when you're doing it it's best to use your index finger to feel along. if it feels like the film is "bouncy" then you're fine. try not to bend it too much, but bow it, and it will roll on straight


----------



## rabidzoomer (Dec 20, 2007)

you might have not aggitated it to its full extent. If you did not aggitate hard enough, the chemicals might not have got into the film creases.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 20, 2007)

Small splotches, like air bubbles, or big ones like the film touched itself in the reel?


----------

